
Security Without Borders - kimburgess
https://securitywithoutborders.org/
======
kimburgess
Talk from 33c3 about the organisation and reasons for it's existence here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrf2BCd3z4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrf2BCd3z4Q)

